# i have my first nremt test in 3 weeks fml please help!



## dannios3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have my first nremt test in 3 weeks and ive been out of class for about 6 months and ive forgotten most of like the peds and ob and operations and allot ALOT of all the rates such as neonatal infants toddlers ect... what do you guys suggest? :sad:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 12, 2011)

Read your book again.


----------



## dannios3 (Jan 12, 2011)

BLAST! lol i dont think i have enuf time for that :/


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 12, 2011)

REad your book again and if you think it'll help you buy a practice test prep book from BN or Borders or somewhere


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 12, 2011)

Reread your book, as others have said. There's no shortcut to take here. Put in the time, and do it.

.


----------



## dannios3 (Jan 12, 2011)

okay well since all of you have answered the say way then i shall do as you say, i was just wondering if there was any tips in trying to memorize all the rates like puls breathing ...


----------



## juxtin1987 (Jan 12, 2011)

dannios3 said:


> okay well since all of you have answered the say way then i shall do as you say, i was just wondering if there was any tips in trying to memorize all the rates like puls breathing ...



Flash cards, keep them on you, review often.


----------



## dannios3 (Jan 12, 2011)

thank you everyone for answering!


----------



## Scott33 (Jan 12, 2011)

3 weeks gives you enough time to cram some studying in. You have already pointed out your weak areas so concentrate on them.

3 weeks is even long enough to take an EMT-B original class, but that's another story, so hit the books and relax.

Good luck.


----------



## RESQGUY (Jan 13, 2011)

I would also say re-read the book. If you had the EMER care of the sick and injured 10th ED, you should be fine. I didn't use one but, a test prep website may help. I have heard a lot of good reviews about http://www.emt-national-training.com/index.php Who knows though, I took mine like a week after school. You'll be fine man. GOOD LUCK !!


----------



## NREMTroe (Jan 13, 2011)

RESQGUY said:


> I have heard a lot of good reviews about http://www.emt-national-training.com/index.php



My class used that website and its pretty good. Has a lot of advanced questions on it, but if you can do those and pass, you will be fine on the NREMT exam. I passed mine 1st try


----------

